
The Business Model of Immortality - raudaschl
https://medium.com/lean-canvas-takedown/the-business-model-of-young-blood-and-immortality-explained-5114ba056a0f
======
vinaykevadia
Really nice business model and article, Why don't you also attach a screenshot
of your lean canvas? It's good to see all the nine block together on the same
canvas.

~~~
raudaschl
I never thought of actually putting it on the lean canvas grid for people to
view that way. I always assumed it would be more tedious to read the lean
canvas on a screen.

